# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  بوست منفصل للاسهامات المالية للاخوة الاعضاء

## عم نصرالدين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
توطئة:
الأخوة أعضاء منبر أون لاين الأجلاء . أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بطرح فكرة قيام نفرة لدعم المنبر الذي ظل يتعهده نفر كريم منا نيابة عنا فلهم منا أولاً أسمي أيات الشكر والاعتزاز وخالص الامتنان لهم .. ورأيت أن نتقدم معهم الصفوف جميعاً من خلال تبني فكرة لقيام نفرة الدعم وااليكم تفاصيل مقترحي 
الاسم : نفرة دعم منبر أولاين
الفترة والتاريخ: اقترح أن تكون فترة النفرة ثلاثة أيام محددة ومتتالية تبدأ بتحديد تاريخ نتفق عليه وأقترح أن يكون خلال الأسبوع الثاني لشهر ديسمبر ( نظراً لأن الشهر القادم نوفمبر سيكون شهراً تطل علينا فيه تباشير عيد الأضحي المبارك بمافيه من التزامات)
الهدف العام: المساهمة الفاعلة في تحريك وضمان استمرارية المنبر 
الأهداف الخاصة:
*رفع روح التكافل والمشاركة في ترقية المنبر
*المساهمة الفاعلة في تحصيل اشتراكات العضوية للمنبر
*توفير دعم مالي مقدر ليسهم في تسيير المنبر
*رفع الاحساس المعنوي للأعضاء بأهلية الانتماء للمنبر
آلية التنفيذ:
تتكون فكرة النفرة من شقين 
1-       تحصيل رسم عضوية المنبر ( أقترح أن يتم التفاكر حول تحديد فئة مبدئية موحدة لكافة الأعضاء تكون ميسورة التحصيل أولاً من ثم الاتفاق علي أن يكون التحصيل لرسوم العضوية لستة أشهر خلال فترة النفرة)
2-       فتح باب الدفع الطوعي من الأعضاء لمساهمات زائدة عن المبلغ المحدد في الفقرة الأولي ( بحيث يكون سداد رسوم العضوية وما يزيد عنه يعتبر دعماً طوعياً لا يحول كرسم عضوية لأشهر اضافية)
*وأقترح لتنفيذ الفكرة أن يتولي الأخوة في ادارة المنبر ترتيب أمر فتح حساب للتحصيل يعلن قبل تاريخ بداية النفرة
*أن يتم التذكير بالفكرة حال الاتفاق عليها بصورة تمكن الأعضاء من المتابعة وتحضير أنفسهم للمساهمة أثناء فترة النفرة
*أن يتم اختيار الأعضاء المنظمين لقيام النفرة في موعدها حال الاتفاق عليها وعلي تفاصيلها ويكون عليهم واجبات القيام بالترويج للنفرة وسط عضوية المنبر ومتابعة ما يستجد من مقترحات حول الفكرة.
*أن تتولي ادارة المنبر مسئولة متابعة ما يتم تنفيذه خلال فترة النفرة وما بعدها وأن تكلف الادارة أعضاء من بين عضوية الرقابة والاشراف يقومون بتنوير أعضاء المنبر بنتائج النفرة . 



ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري وانتظر مساهماتكم حول الفكرة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*10000000%.............
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

10000000%.............



دايرين عشرات قدرها
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*تسلم يا نصر الدين وطرح أتى فى زمانه وليس بالامكان أحسن مما ذكرت..
شخصيآ لن أزيد،،وننتظر بقية الاخوة ربما هنالك المزيد من الافكار لدعم النفرة...
*

----------


## تينا

*الفكره حلو 
جميل نحن معك 
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ده كل الذي سوف تجده
اصلا نحن ذي اعضاء مجلس المريخ الحالي 
يتكلمون ولا يفعلون 
وحتي لو فرضنا انه تم الاتفاق 
لن تجد حد يدفع 
عشرات البوستات انفتحت 
وكذلك الاجتماعات ولا جديد
ليس تشائم ولكن منذ اخذنا العضويه
محلك سر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

تسلم يا نصر الدين وطرح أتى فى زمانه وليس بالامكان أحسن مما ذكرت..
شخصيآ لن أزيد،،وننتظر بقية الاخوة ربما هنالك المزيد من الافكار لدعم النفرة...



 الغالي غندور 

شاكر المرور وتعزيز الفكرة ولنعمل سوياً لتوصيلها
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*رددنا على الكثير من البوستات فى هذا الحصوص
نحن مريخاب الخارج وتركنا ارقام تلفوناتنا 
ولم يتصل علينا احد ومازلنا فى الانتظار
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

الفكره حلو 
جميل نحن معك 
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ده كل الذي سوف تجده
اصلا نحن ذي اعضاء مجلس المريخ الحالي 
يتكلمون ولا يفعلون 
وحتي لو فرضنا انه تم الاتفاق 
لن تجد حد يدفع 
عشرات البوستات انفتحت 
وكذلك الاجتماعات ولا جديد
ليس تشائم ولكن منذ اخذنا العضويه
محلك سر



الأخت تينا شاكر لمرورك 
ونتقبل وجهة نظرك بدراسة الماضي ولكن من يغير ماضينا

تعلمنا ألا نقنط من رحمة الله
وتعلمنا أنه لرب ساعة أبرك من ألف ساعة
وتعلمنا أن كثرة الطرق تلين الحديد
وتعلمنا ألا نركن للاحباط
وتعلمنا أن تفاءل بالخير تجده
وتعلمنا ان اليد المبسوطة خير من اليد المغلولة

بجمع كل ماتعلمناه تولدت فكرة أن نحي التجربة

وأعجبني تشبيهك لنا بمجلس المريخ ... فقد أوقد هذا المجلس شمعات النفرات وقد أتت فلنقل بعض مما ترمي اليه ... فلنجرب مثلهم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*(وأعجبني تشبيهك لنا بمجلس المريخ ... فقد أوقد هذا المجلس شمعات النفرات وقد أتت فلنقل بعض مما ترمي اليه ... فلنجرب مثلهم)
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لا 
لا تقل ذلك لم يفعلو شي تركو كل شي لريس الوالي
كم تسجيلات وكم عياده طبيه وكم صيانه وكم انشاءوكم كرسي مقصوره
وكم وكم وكم وكم وكم وكم وكم وكم وكم 
نحن ريد ان نكون احسن منهم 
ولما شبهت كنايه للعقرب الموجوده في الجيوب
انا اريد التحرك وليس التكاسل الوقفه السريعه
التنفيذ العمل السعي
طيب انا برسل  لك في الخاص
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*الاخ نصر الدين دعني اشجعك علي الفكرة قد تكون آخر عهدي بالمنبر  اقترح ان تتم  مشاركة الاشراف علي هذا العمل  من الاعضاء فمنهم من هو نشيط ومنهم من ممكن ان يساهم في أفكار  تخدم الموضوع لذا أري ان يكون دور الاعضاء مباشر وتعطي لهم المساحة حتي يشاركو بفعالية أكثر انتكون الفكرة من الاعضاء والتنفيذ ايضاً من قبل الاعضاء 
بالنسبة لاعضاء الخارج افتكر عملية التحويل عبر القنوات الرسمية تفقد القيمةة مبلغ ليس بسيطاً حيث فرق التحويل بين السعر الرسمي والسوق الاسود كبيراً يتم تحديد شخص معين يتم التحويل له عبر  السوق الاسود
ولكم تحياتي وتقديري
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*




قد تكون آخر عهدي بالمنبر



تمشي وين ياحبيبنا
انت كان فارقتنا احنا بنقدر؟
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

الاخ نصر الدين دعني اشجعك علي الفكرة قد تكون آخر عهدي بالمنبر



كلنا يجب ان نشارك يا ابو شهد ،،ولا نرضى ان يكون أحد الاعضاء خارج السياق..
يدآ بيد جميعنا لرفعة وتطور المنبر،،ونسعد دومآ بارائك واطروحاتك فكلنا لخدمة الكيان ومنابر ومنتديات الكيان..
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اخى نصر الدين تعودنا منك على الاطروحات الجادة والمتميزة والعملية
بالنسبة لاعضاء الخارج  ارجو ان يقوم الاشراف بالزام شخص معين فى كل مدينة خارج السودان والعناونين وارقام الجوالات موجودة عن الاشراف ليقوم هذا الشخص بجمع المبالغ المطلوبة ويقوم بتحويلها للادارة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكراً لكل الأخوة المتداخلين وممتن ومقدر لمشاركاتهم

رجاءاً أسمحوا لي بهذا التعميم حتي أعود باذن الله للمرور علي كلماتكم بالتفصيل باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ونحن في الانتظار علي المدار استاذي نصر الدين
ولنا أوبة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*فوووووووووووووووووووووق

وكفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتمنى تنفيذ ذلك للنهوض بالمنبر
*

----------


## حاكم خيرى حاكم

*ونحن مريخاب الولايات مستعدون بس ورونا الطريقه وذحوا بعيد
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*نحن معاك الي اخر السكة الفكره اكثر من رائعة نرجو الاسرع في التفكير في كيفية التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جميع الأخوة المتداخلين والمشاركين من بعد أجزل الشكر وياها المحرية فيكم 
أعذروني فقط من تناول المشاركات واحدة تلو الأخري حتي لا أقع في المحظور وأسقط الرد علي أحدكم .
فقط سأحاول تلخيص ما تضمنته مشاركاتكم.
1- حتي الآن كل المتداخلين يؤمنون علي الفكرة ويؤيدونها ... اذاً أعتقد أنها صارت مقترحاً مقبولاً فلنقل علي الأقل عند جميع المتداخلين
2- أشارت بعض المداخلات لأن التفكير في دعم المنبر ودفع الاشتراكات قد فتحت له بوستات سابقة ولم تجد حظها من التنفيذ..... اذاً فلنأخذ عبرتنا من مواطن الخلل السابق وفي رأي أعتقد أن عدم تحديد موعد محدد كان واحد من الأسباب ولذلك اقترحت أن يكون الأسبوع الثاني من ديسمبر
وفي رأي أيضاً أن رسم الاشتراك يحتاج لتحديد فئة لا أقول قليلة ولكن أقول ميسورة للجميع لتكون الحد الأدني لكل الأعضاء 
وهنا أرجو مساهماتكم بالاقتراحات في تحديد زمن بداية النفرة والحد الأدني الميسور ( وحتي أكون عملي أقترح أن يكون الاشتراك الشهري 10 عشرة جنيهات) وفي انتظار مشاركاتكم
3- أرجو الدخول بمشاركاتكم في تفاصيل مشروع النفرة باقتراحات آلية التنفيذ والتداول حولها
4- هناك اقتراح بأن يتولي أعضاء المنبر أمر تنظيم النفرة وتحصيل أموالها أرجو التداول أيضاً
5- من عدد من المشاركات أحسست ان هناك اتجاه باقتراح تقسيم أعضاء المنبر لفئات ( عضوية الخارج... أعضاء الولايات...أعضاء المنبر بالخرطوم) وفي رأيي هذا مقترح أثنيه وأرجو أيضاً أن ينال حظه من المقترحات التفصيلية مثل تسمية أعضاء ليتولوا أمر كل فئة من هؤلاء


الأخوة الأعضاء المقترح محل نقاشاكم وأفكاركم حتي يتم تلخيصه بالصورة النهائية


ولي طلب أرجو ألا يكون دافعه أنني كاتب البوست ولكن أتمني تثبيت البوست حتي يجد حظه من النقاش عسي أن يكون فيه خير لمنبرنا

كما أرجو من الأخوة الأعضاء رفع البوست حتي يتمكن كل من لم يصادفه من الدخول اليه عسي نجد ضالتنا عند بعضنا
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اثنى وبشده..
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اثنى وبشده..



 
شاكرين مرورك ومنتظرين مشاركاتك بالمقترحات
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
توطئة:
الأخوة أعضاء منبر أون لاين الأجلاء . أرجو أن تسمحوا لي بطرح فكرة قيام نفرة لدعم المنبر الذي ظل يتعهده نفر كريم منا نيابة عنا فلهم منا أولاً أسمي أيات الشكر والاعتزاز وخالص الامتنان لهم .. ورأيت أن نتقدم معهم الصفوف جميعاً من خلال تبني فكرة لقيام نفرة الدعم وااليكم تفاصيل مقترحي 
الاسم : نفرة دعم منبر أولاين
الفترة والتاريخ: اقترح أن تكون فترة النفرة ثلاثة أيام محددة ومتتالية تبدأ بتحديد تاريخ نتفق عليه وأقترح أن يكون خلال الأسبوع الثاني لشهر ديسمبر ( نظراً لأن الشهر القادم نوفمبر سيكون شهراً تطل علينا فيه تباشير عيد الأضحي المبارك بمافيه من التزامات)
الهدف العام: المساهمة الفاعلة في تحريك وضمان استمرارية المنبر 
الأهداف الخاصة:
*رفع روح التكافل والمشاركة في ترقية المنبر
*المساهمة الفاعلة في تحصيل اشتراكات العضوية للمنبر
*توفير دعم مالي مقدر ليسهم في تسيير المنبر
*رفع الاحساس المعنوي للأعضاء بأهلية الانتماء للمنبر
آلية التنفيذ:
تتكون فكرة النفرة من شقين 
1- تحصيل رسم عضوية المنبر ( أقترح أن يتم التفاكر حول تحديد فئة مبدئية موحدة لكافة الأعضاء تكون ميسورة التحصيل أولاً من ثم الاتفاق علي أن يكون التحصيل لرسوم العضوية لستة أشهر خلال فترة النفرة)
2- فتح باب الدفع الطوعي من الأعضاء لمساهمات زائدة عن المبلغ المحدد في الفقرة الأولي ( بحيث يكون سداد رسوم العضوية وما يزيد عنه يعتبر دعماً طوعياً لا يحول كرسم عضوية لأشهر اضافية)
*وأقترح لتنفيذ الفكرة أن يتولي الأخوة في ادارة المنبر ترتيب أمر فتح حساب للتحصيل يعلن قبل تاريخ بداية النفرة
*أن يتم التذكير بالفكرة حال الاتفاق عليها بصورة تمكن الأعضاء من المتابعة وتحضير أنفسهم للمساهمة أثناء فترة النفرة
*أن يتم اختيار الأعضاء المنظمين لقيام النفرة في موعدها حال الاتفاق عليها وعلي تفاصيلها ويكون عليهم واجبات القيام بالترويج للنفرة وسط عضوية المنبر ومتابعة ما يستجد من مقترحات حول الفكرة.
*أن تتولي ادارة المنبر مسئولة متابعة ما يتم تنفيذه خلال فترة النفرة وما بعدها وأن تكلف الادارة أعضاء من بين عضوية الرقابة والاشراف يقومون بتنوير أعضاء المنبر بنتائج النفرة . 



ولكم خالص شكري وتقديري وانتظر مساهماتكم حول الفكرة



 



هى مقترحات رائعه  روعة من قدمها 

ولا  تأتى  إلا  من  صفوى   مثلك 0

التحيه  والتقدير  لك وسوف  يتم   يحث

ونقاش  هذه الأفكار  الرائعه0


*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اوافقك الراى ادام الله عمرك يا حبيب القلب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

هى مقترحات رائعه روعة من قدمها 

ولا تأتى إلا من صفوى مثلك 0 
التحيه والتقدير لك وسوف يتم يحث 
ونقاش هذه الأفكار الرائعه0 



شاكر لمرورك والتعليق الذي زين الفكرة وفي انتظار النقاش
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					

اوافقك الراى ادام الله عمرك يا حبيب القلب



 وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه خدمة الزعيم

وفي انتظار اساهمكم بالأفكار حول المقترح
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكراً للتثبيت
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*فكره جديده 
نبداء اولا باختيار رقم نصر الدين احمد
نرسل فيه المبالغ 
اي عضو جادي يرسل في الخاص وترك رقم تلفونه
اذا كان عند نصر الدين او انا
المبلغ المفروض يدفعه اي عضو في الشهر 10جنيه
اذا حبا اي عضو زياده المبلغ مافي مانع 
بعد جمع المبلغ يدرج اسماء الاعضاء في بوست مثبت
يتم الصرف في المبلغ حسب الاولويه
مثلا دعم المنبر او مباره الزعيم القادمه
نبداء من شهر نوفمبر من يوم1 الي يوم15
انا اول من سوف يبداء بارسال المبلغ رقم نصرالدين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الغالية تينا
اشكرك علي المتابعة 
وتأكيدأً لما ذكرتي نرجو أن يعمل الجميع علي الحرص بتقديم مقترحات عملية

حتي يتم التنفيذ
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*نرجو من الادارة الموقرة تثبيت هذا البوست حتي يطلع عليه الجميع
احبتي في اون لاين سلام عليكم من الله جمعيا
احبتي منتسبي مريخاب اون لاين تعلمون جميعا حجم الاستحقاقات التي تنتظر المنبر في عيده الثاني
وكما تعرفون هناك مشاريع كثير معلقة بسبب عدم وجود الدعم المالي
لقد تحدث كثير من الاخوة عن الالية التي يرسلون بها اسهماتهم للمنبر
بالنسبه لمنتسبي الداخل نقول سنختار الطريقة الاسهل وهي تحويل الرصيد
وسنكلف الاخ العزيز نصرالدين احمد علي لي القيام بهذه المهمة 
المرجو من الاخ نصرالدين وضع رقم هاتفه في هذا البوست حتي نبدأ فورا في التحويل
وعلي اي عضو يريد ان يساهم ان يكتب اسمه ورقم المبلغ المحول هنا في البوست
ولكم الود


تعديــــــــــــــــــــــل .. بعد إذن الأخ صخر ...
تم تغيير رقم التحويل لمنتسبي المنبر بالداخل مؤقتاً من رقم الأخ نصر الدين إلي الرقم :
0912523021 ( عبد العزيز24 )
وذلك نسبة لإنشغال الأخ نصر الدين في الفترة القادمة وعدم تمكنه من المتابعة بإستمرار لظروف السفر وعيد الأضحي المبارك ... وعليه نرجو التحويل إلي الرقم أعلاه حتي إشعار آخر ...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الأخ صخر 
كفيت ووفيت
أنا عن نفسي لامانع لدي من التكليف ... لكن دعني أقول بموضوعية أن وجود رقم من أرقام الأخوة بالخرطوم سيكون أكثر فائدة ليسهل التعامل مع الأموال المحولة مباشرة للأخوة في الخرطوم


أتمني المشاركة في الرأي
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الأخ صخر 
كفيت ووفيت
أنا عن نفسي لامانع لدي من التكليف ... لكن دعني أقول بموضوعية أن وجود رقم من أرقام الأخوة بالخرطوم سيكون أكثر فائدة ليسهل التعامل مع الأموال المحولة مباشرة للأخوة في الخرطوم


أتمني المشاركة في الرأي



مشكور الحبيب نصرالدين علي المرور الجميل 
ان الوقت يداهمنا هذه ليس عقبه ضع رقمك هاتفك و من ثم قم بتحويل المبالغ الوارد اليك لي الاخ العزيز ايهاب محمد علي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياريت الارقم تكون بالنسبة لمنتسبي السودان داخل السودان ليسهل امر التحويل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الشبكة زين

0913017112
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*0913017112
هذا هو رقم التحويل لمنتسبي المنبر داخل السودان
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مشكور الاخ صخر
واثني علي كلام نصر الدين
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*أين  ذهب  النّاس  ؟
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بالتوفيق باذن الله لاون لاين..هل توجد فئات محدده ام التحويل حسب الاستطاعه؟؟
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

بالتوفيق باذن الله لاون لاين..هل توجد فئات محدده ام التحويل حسب الاستطاعه؟؟



مشكور الاخت البرنسيسه علي المرور 
كلا علي حسب استطاعته
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إنتظر تحويلي غداّ بمشيئة الله يا نصرالدين
ومشكوووور العزيز صخر علي المبادرة
وكلنا معا يد بيد
*

----------


## صخر

*يا احباب وين الاراء وين التفاعل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*موفقين يارب
...
*

----------


## غندور

*تمام يا صخر...
جبتها من الاخر...
عفارم عليك
وتشكر يا نصر الدين
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*مشكور صخر بس بالنسبة للناس الفي الخارج كيف تتم مساهماتهم
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*مشكور الغالي صخر والناس لابد تجود بما متاح ولا تستهون المبلغ مهما صغر ... وانا عايز اشكل مجموعه اسمها مجموعه اسكراتشات ابوعشره وجاري التحويل واي زول عايز ينضم لينا يجينا بي جاي .... وعشره في عشره تعمل الف
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوطن الغالي
					

مشكور صخر بس بالنسبة للناس الفي الخارج كيف تتم مساهماتهم



مشكور الاخ الوطن الغالي علي المرور الكريم
بالنسبه لناس الخارج قد تم فتح حساب ببنك الراجحي المملكه العربية السعودية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

0913017112
هذا هو رقم التحويل لمنتسبي المنبر داخل السودان



 ونحنا جاهزين ان شاء الله اليوم يكون عندكم التبرع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

0913017112
هذا هو رقم التحويل لمنتسبي المنبر داخل السودان



تم ارسال المساهمة على الهاتف المذكور
ولكم كل التحايا
*

----------


## صخر

*محمد خليل
‏(صخر)
تم تحويل عشرين جنيه
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الاحباب في الاشراف نرجو تثبيت هذا البوست حتي لايضيع وسط زحمة المواضيع
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تم تثبت البوست يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تم ارسال المساهمة على الهاتف المذكور
ولكم كل التحايا



 
 وصلت مساهمتك كأول مساهمة 

مشكور كتير ياغالي ... راجع الكشف للتأكيد علي رقم المساهمة
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حرصاً  على  الشفافيه  وحتى  يتم  حصر المبالغ

المحوله  كرصيد  بدقه  وحتى يطمئن  الجميع  على

أنّ  تحويلاتهم وصلتّ  إلى  الجهة  المعنيه وفى 

الختام  حتى  يعرف  الجميع  كيفية  التصرف

فى  المبالغ  المجموعه يرجى أن  يحرص كلّ

منّ  قام  بالتحويل  على ذكر إسمه  والمبلغ

المحول  منّه  فى هذا  البوست 0
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مساهمات وصلت من أعضاء الداخل 

مريخابي كسلاوي              50 جنيهنصرالدين أحمد علي           50 جنيه من طرف اتصالات بالفكي هاشم ( جاري معرفة صاحبها)               20 جنيه 

وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

حرصاً على الشفافيه وحتى يتم حصر المبالغ

المحوله كرصيد بدقه وحتى يطمئن الجميع على

أنّ تحويلاتهم وصلتّ إلى الجهة المعنيه وفى 

الختام حتى يعرف الجميع كيفية التصرف

فى المبالغ المجموعه يرجى أن يحرص كلّ

منّ قام بالتحويل على ذكر إسمه والمبلغ

المحول منّه فى هذا البوست 0



 
مية المية ياحبيبنا

وسنقوم بمحاولة معرفة أي شخص يحول رقماً ومن ثم نحاول كتابة اسمه والرقم المحول 

مع رجاء أن يتم التأكيد من العضو المذكور بأن الرقم المحول مطابق لما ذكرناه 

( والآن هناك تحويل كل الذي أستطعنا معرفته أنه محول من اتصالات بالفكي هاشم )
                        	*

----------


## senba

*مافيش اى مشكلة يا سيدى سوف نقوم بالواجب انشالله
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*المبلغ المحول من الفكي هاشم 
من صخر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مساهمات وصلت من أعضاء الداخل 

مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيهنصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيهمن طرف اتصالات بالفكي هاشم ( جاري معرفة صاحبها) 20 جنيه

وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

المبلغ المحول من الفكي هاشم 
من صخر



 
تسلم ياصفوة ... وصلت مصادرنا للخبر ..بس حبينا نتأكد

جانبية:
تحية باسمكم خالصة لصاحب الاتصالات بالرقم 0914517710 وهو صفوة علي السكين وبلون الدم كما وصف نفسه .
أعجبني رده عندما ذكرت له أنني أتوقع أن يكون من أرسل المبلغ من مريخاب أون لاين حتي أقرب له فرصة التعرف علي.
ماذا قال بعد ماعرف فكرة أون لاين لمؤازرة الزعيم ... بالحرف الواحد قال : اذا تأكد أن المبلغ المحول صحيح من مريخابي خلااااص واذا كان المبلغ اتحول ليكم بالغلط أعتبروه مساهمة مني

خالص شكرنا له ياصخر والزول دا حاول لموا لينا هنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مساهمات وصلت من أعضاء الداخل 
مريخابي كسلاوي                          50 جنيه نصرالدين أحمد علي                       50جنيه صخر (من طرف اتصالات بالفكي هاشم )  20 جنيه 

وفوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## تينا

*المساهمه متروكه لكل شخص حسب ظروفه 
بس الحد المتفق عليه عشره جنيه للفرد
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

المساهمه متروكه لكل شخص حسب ظروفه 
بس الحد المتفق عليه عشره جنيه للفرد



مشكورة الاخت تينا علي مرورك الجميل
الجود بالموجود ياأختاه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نحن نسعد بمرافقتنا لك ... كن ممن يملكون الزمام
                        	*

----------


## علاءالدين محمد هاشم

*انه لمن عظيم الشرف لي ان اكون  منكم  ومعكم    .....  وجاهزين
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*وين الاحباب
ان مساهمتك بالقليل افضل من لاشي
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ان شاء الله ربنا يوفقكم الحادبين على اروع منبر- اسكراتشاتك -
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*للذين وصلت مساهماتهم وتعرفنا عليهم شكراً لكم وأرجو التأكد والمطابقة
*********************************
وصلني رصيد بدون رسالة ... أرجو من صاحبه ذكر اسمه ورقم الهاتف الذي حول منه والمبلغ المحول علي رقم جوالي أو في الخاص

*********************************
للذين لم يتمكنوا من المساهمة حتي هذه اللحظة نحن في انتظار مساهماتكم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الاخوة اعضاء المنبر بالمملكة العربية السعودية
 بدون اى مقدمات وبدون وصايا لانكم ما بوصوكم 
 على الواجب
 المساهمة الشهرية لكل عضو بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين
 مقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية مبلغ 100 ريال فقط
 نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ترك ارقام الاتصال على البوست 
 ليتم التنسيق معكم .
 وسنبدا من هذا الشهر نوفمبر 2011
اسم الحساب:- خالد سليمان طه
 رقم الحساب:-243608010100367
 بنك الراجحى
 وكل من يقوم بتحويل مبلغ الاشتراك عليه كتابة ذلك بالبوست للمتابعة
*

----------


## alhaj

*معاك يا ملك ورقم التلفون في الخاص
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*0506272948
الله الموفق
...
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا على المبادرة 
ارسلت مبلغ 20 جنيه للرقم المعنى 
احمد الحلفاوى
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يا أحباب وردتني مساهمات ولم أتمكن من معرفة أصحابها

لإاتمني وأكرر رجاء بان يكتب من يرسل مساهمة رسالة فيها اسمه والمبلغ المحول وياحبذا لو ذكر رقم الهاتف الذي حول منه وذلك علي رقم هاتف التحويل نفسه أو في رسالة خاصة هنا في المنبر

أكرر لدي تحويلات أتمني تحديد اصحابها

اجمالي المبلغ حتي الأن 170 جنيه
المحدد أسمائهم بمبلغ 120 جميه
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alhaj
					

معاك يا ملك ورقم التلفون في الخاص



 تسلم يا محمد الحاج ودى المحرية فيكم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

0506272948
الله الموفق
...



تسلم يا ريس وراجع الخاص
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قائمة باسماء ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي          50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي       50 جنيه
3- صخر                     20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي             20 جنيه
*

----------


## الصفوى

*وسجل معاك
0562364288
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*جاهزين يا خالد ويا مديرنا وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله 0502826075
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*معاكم باذن الله والتلفون معاك
*

----------


## Deimos

*أون لايناب الخارج .. عطاء بلا حدود ... بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم زخراً للمريخ والوطن ...
*

----------


## ابوايلاف

*وسجل 0501099442 نحن في المريخ اخوة نعشق النجم ونهوى .
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*رقم الحساب
بنك الراجحي
166608010161594
اسم المستفيد
احمد الحبر ابو عركي
يلا يا شباب نبداء بتحويل اشتراك شهر نوفمبر 2010بقيمة 100 ريال
لو فى اى استفسار احنا حاضرين
خالد 0506645047 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

وسجل معاك
0562364288



تسلم يا صفوى وانشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

جاهزين يا خالد ويا مديرنا وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله 0502826075



 العزيز عبد الناصر لك تحياتى ووينك ما ظاهر؟؟
تسلم يا نجم ودائما متقدم الصفوف
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

معاكم باذن الله والتلفون معاك



 الغالى عبد الرحمن تحياتى وكن كما انت
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أون لايناب الخارج .. عطاء بلا حدود ... بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم زخراً للمريخ والوطن ...



 تسلم يا عزو والله يديك العافية
تخريمة: عزو كدى كشف ليا فى زول من ناس السعودية حايم عندكم؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*[quote=ابوايلاف;190684]وسجل 0501099442 نحن في المريخ اخوة نعشق النجم ونهوى .[/
quote]
 تسلم يا ابو ايلاف
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*خالد سليمان طه
اشتراك شهر نوفمبر 2011
تم التحويل
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب

*0508876889 رغم التحكيم والتنجم مريخنا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عبد الرحيم محجوب
					

0508876889 رغم التحكيم والتنجم مريخنا زعيم



 تسلم يا محمد  وانشاء الله منتصرين على التحكيم والتنجيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله على الصفوة قمة الانتماء والجاهزية
عظيم يامريخ بأهلك الصفوة
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ارخبيل 50 جنيه
                        	*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*انتو قصدكم نوفمبر 2010 ولا شنو ..... صدقونى داير اساهم معاكم ولكن ظروف البلد هنا حرمتنى
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

قائمة باسماء ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه



 
شكراً أرخبيل مساهمتك وصلت 

ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن دحدوح
					

انتو قصدكم نوفمبر 2010 ولا شنو ..... صدقونى داير اساهم معاكم ولكن ظروف البلد هنا حرمتنى



 تسلم يا دحدوح وتكفينا كلماتك الطيبة
                        	*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*0569370081
بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مثبت: بوست منفصل للاسهمات المالية للاخوة الاعضاء ( 123 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
صخر 
03-11-10 03:44  41مشاركات      مشاهدات 230 اخبــــار المريخ

جيتونا وشرفتونا
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*0596538915
0540751106
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*بالتوفيق دائماً
0566674678
يا ابو وضاح سجل الرقم ما تنسي 
عشان ما تقعد تفتشنى وتسأل
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*بحمد لله تم نحويل مبلغ 100 ريال
اشتراك شهر نوفمبر
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

بالتوفيق دائماً
0566674678
يا ابو وضاح سجل الرقم ما تنسي 
عشان ما تقعد تفتشنى وتسأل



تسلم يا ابو على
تخريمة: والله يا ابو على حيرتنا بارقامك الكتيرة دى لحدى هسع دا الرقم الرابع 
لكن انت مضمون كان زغتا بخصم من راتبك يعنى بجيبك بجيبك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
*

----------


## hass6666

*ههههههههههههههههه
كويس جيبنى
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*فووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*معكم 0505276204
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تسلم يا حريرى
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*0535600494
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يلا ياشباب 
نرجو الاسراع فى تحويل الاشتراك لشهر نوفمبر على رقم الحساب المذكور فى البوست
ولكم منا كل الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*تم تحويل الإشتراك وربنا يوفق الجميع
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

تم تحويل الإشتراك وربنا يوفق الجميع



 تسلم يا عبد الناصر وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ماشاء الله تبــــــارك الله

صفـــــوة السعوديـــــة عيني بــــــاردة

تخريمــــة ياخالدونــــــا:-

دحين الواحد كان جه عمره وزوغه مابنقطـــــع ياقلب مع الصفوة ديل
*

----------


## hass6666

*يا أفركانو فى زول بنقطع وسط أهلووووو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ماشاء الله تبــــــارك الله

صفـــــوة السعوديـــــة عيني بــــــاردة

تخريمــــة ياخالدونــــــا:-

دحين الواحد كان جه عمره وزوغه مابنقطـــــع ياقلب مع الصفوة ديل



يازول انت بس زوغ ما بتجيك عوجة تب
                        	*

----------


## محمد مدثر

*0509823271
حاليا انا في اجازة في الخرطوم
العودة للسعودية بعد العيد ان شاء الله
تلفون الخرطوم / 0123726034
*

----------


## Deimos

*عبد العزيز24
20 ج 
وأسفين جداً علي التأخير .. نسبة لقمة الإحتضار
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
8- عبد العزيز 24  حول  20 جنيه
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
8- عبد العزيز 24  حول  20 جنيه



ده شنو يامريخاب الداخل..معقوله بس!!!!:005:
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ده شنو يامريخاب الداخل..معقوله بس!!!!:005:



 


سؤال وجيه  جداً يا  برنسيسه !

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
8- عبد العزيز 24 حول 20 جنيه
9- تينا                10 جنيه
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ومساهمات منتسبي المنبر بالداخل

1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
8- عبد العزيز 24 حول 20 جنيه
9- تينا 10 جنيه
10- غردون 200 جنيه
*

----------


## Deimos

*نسبة لإنشغال الأخ نصر الدين بسبب عطلة عيد الأضحي المبارك وعدم تواجده بإستمرار في الفترة القادمة .. تم تحويل مبلغ المساهمات إلي رقم هاتفي 0912523021 .. وعليه من يرغب في المساهمة وتسديد الإشتراك عليه التحويل إلي الرقم أعلاه ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ نصر الدين مبلغ 460 ج تحويل رصيد وهو عبارة عن جملة مساهمات مريخاب الداخل حتي تاريخ اليوم ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

* 

جنجويــــــــــــــــد 100 جنيه
والله ياخوانا معليش جيتكم متاخر...
ثنيت علي البوست وتاني ماشفتوه....
وشكرا الغالي صخر..
احول وين وكيف..
الرد سرييييييع..
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 
جنجويــــــــــــــــد 100 جنيه
والله ياخوانا معليش جيتكم متاخر...
ثنيت علي البوست وتاني ماشفتوه....
وشكرا الغالي صخر..
احول وين وكيف..
الرد سرييييييع..



هلا ياغالي ...

حول في رقمي ( 0912523021 ) .. 

الظاهر عليك طشيت طشة مجدي في العربي .. كاتبين إعلان قدر الضربة وتعديل في أول مشاركة في البوست ده و مشاركة أخري في نفس البوست .. لكن معزور بي هم الخروف وكده ...

صاحبك نصر الدين هو المسئول عن التحويل لكن نسبة لظروف السفر إلي بلداً طيرها عجمي وما فيها شبكة حولنا التحويل عندي ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*ساتصل علي الرقم قبل التحويل
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستملت من الأخ yassirali66 مبلغ 100 ج تحويل رصيد ...



1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
8- عبد العزيز 24 حول 20 جنيه
9- تينا 10 جنيه
10- غندور 200 جنيه
11- yassirali66 تحويل رصيد 100 ج 
جملة المبلغ 560 ج حتي الآن
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

إستملت من الأخ yassirali66 مبلغ 100 ج تحويل رصيد ...



1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
8- عبد العزيز 24 حول 20 جنيه
9- تينا 10 جنيه
10- غندور 200 جنيه
11- yassirali66 تحويل رصيد 100 ج 
جملة المبلغ 560 ج حتي الآن



ده كلام يا اخوانا!!!!:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*السلام عليكم 
بدون مؤاخذه ياجماعه , طبعا انا عضو جديد .. ممكن اعرف الميالغ البتدفع دي بعملوا بيها شنو تحديدا ؟ اذا كانت الاحتياجات شهريه وثابته , بعني رقم ثابت , ليه مانتشارك كلنا فيها , ح تكون ساهله علينا لو بقينا جماعه مع بعض , انا شايف بعض الناس بتدفع مبالغ نسبيا عاليه , في حين انو لو اتشاركنا كلنا ح يكون المبلغ بسيط ..
انا اسف اذا كان في شئ فايت علي او شاركت في البوست ده بدون ماأرجع لمواضيع اخري متعلقه بالموضوع ده, لكن فكرتي انو نسهل علي بعضنا , ونتشارك كلنا في دعم المنبر . 
ارجو انو الاجابه الاولي تكون توضيح لبنود الصرف . ومشكورين .
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودكمبال
					

السلام عليكم 
بدون مؤاخذه ياجماعه , طبعا انا عضو جديد .. ممكن اعرف الميالغ البتدفع دي بعملوا بيها شنو تحديدا ؟ اذا كانت الاحتياجات شهريه وثابته , بعني رقم ثابت , ليه مانتشارك كلنا فيها , ح تكون ساهله علينا لو بقينا جماعه مع بعض , انا شايف بعض الناس بتدفع مبالغ نسبيا عاليه , في حين انو لو اتشاركنا كلنا ح يكون المبلغ بسيط ..
انا اسف اذا كان في شئ فايت علي او شاركت في البوست ده بدون ماأرجع لمواضيع اخري متعلقه بالموضوع ده, لكن فكرتي انو نسهل علي بعضنا , ونتشارك كلنا في دعم المنبر . 
ارجو انو الاجابه الاولي تكون توضيح لبنود الصرف . ومشكورين .



وعليكم السلام أخي الكريم ...

للمنبر سقف عالي جداً من المنصرفات يتحمله البعض منا دون غيرهم لذلك تم فتح العديد من البوستات حتي نشارك جميعاً ولو بالقليل مع هؤلاء الصفوة الأجلاء ...
جل المنصرفات تتركز في الإيجار الشهري للسيرفر المستضيف والمشاريع المختلفة التي تخدم المريخ ناهيك عن متطلبات وإحتياجات اللجان المختلفة بالمنبر ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ بكراوي 50 ج تحويل رصيد 



1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
8- عبد العزيز 24 حول 20 جنيه
9- تينا 10 جنيه
10- غندور 200 جنيه
11- yassirali66 تحويل رصيد 100 ج
12- بكراوي 50 ج 
 
جملة المبلغ610 ج حتي الآن
*

----------


## Gold star

*يا اخونا عبد العزيز انا عاوز بريدك الالكتروني
ارسل ليك فيه رقم الاسكراتش كل راس شهر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red star
					

يا اخونا عبد العزيز انا عاوز بريدك الالكتروني
ارسل ليك فيه رقم الاسكراتش كل راس شهر



الأخ العزيز راجع الخاص ...

تحياتي
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ red star مبلغ 10 ج تحويل رصيد كروت شحن إشتراك شهر 12

له التحية فهو أول من بادر بتسديد الإشتراك

عبد العزيز24  ـــــــــ 10 ج إشتراك شهر 12

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بكرة ان شاء الله يا حبة
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يلا يا شباب اشتراكات شهر ديسمبر 2011
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الاخ احمد تم تحويل 
اشتراك شهر نوفمبر 2010
باسم الاخ عبد الغفار(الصفوى)
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الاخ/ احمد الحبر تم تحويل مبلغ 100
اشتراك شهر ديسمبر 2010
خالد سليمان
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*تمام معاك الرقم 0556201257
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*رقم الحساب
بنك الراجحي
166608010161594
اسم المستفيد
احمد الحبر ابو عركي
يلا يا شباب نبداء بتحويل اشتراك شهر ديسمبر2010بقيمة 100 ريال
لو فى اى استفسار احنا حاضرين
خالد 0506645047 
والما حول حق شهر نوفمبر طالبنوا 100 ريال
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحبيب خالد تحياتي واسف علي التاخير بس غدا او بعدة باذن الله سيتم تحويل 200 ريال 
عبارة اشتراك شهر 11 ---------12 وربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## جمال البشير

*وسجل عندك 0505575416  وسوف يتم تحويل شهرى نوفمبر وديسمبر بحول الله 

جمال البشير  الطائف
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

الحبيب خالد تحياتي واسف علي التاخير بس غدا او بعدة باذن الله سيتم تحويل 200 ريال 
عبارة اشتراك شهر 11 ---------12 وربنا يديك العافية



 تسلم يا عبد الرحمن وما بتقصر
حاولتا اتصل عليك اكتر من مرة جوالاتك مقفلة انت لسه الضرس قايم عليك ولا شنو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جمال البشير
					

وسجل عندك 0505575416 وسوف يتم تحويل شهرى نوفمبر وديسمبر بحول الله 

جمال البشير الطائف



 تسلم الحبيب جمال وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*يا أبو الخلوووووود

الشهر لسه ما إنتهى

بعدين شغال بطقطق كدا






:562: :562:  :562:

هسي بنقول ليك طلبه
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

تسلم يا عبد الرحمن وما بتقصر
حاولتا اتصل عليك اكتر من مرة جوالاتك مقفلة انت لسه الضرس قايم عليك ولا شنو؟؟



 




هههههههههههههههههههه الضرس ياحبيب حدو التالتة بس وبمشي 
تفويتة
انت اظنك بتتصل بالنهار انا اليومين دي بقيت بقوم من النوم الساعة عشرة بالمساء
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شباب معليش شكلي كدا دخلت غلط فيها كمان ريالات
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

يا أبو الخلوووووود

الشهر لسه ما إنتهى

بعدين شغال بطقطق كدا






:562: :562: :562:

هسي بنقول ليك طلبه



انا عارفكم لو خليتكم يوم يومين بتكملوا قرشكم اتصالات ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكت
عشان كده قلنا نلحقكم بدرى بدرى
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

شباب معليش شكلي كدا دخلت غلط فيها كمان ريالات



 ههههههههههههههههه ممكن ناوية تسرقي ليك ريال ريالين
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*[quote=مرهف;190557]0506272948
الله الموفق
 يتعذر الاتصال بهذا الرقم
ليه يا مدير
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

شباب معليش شكلي كدا دخلت غلط فيها كمان ريالات



 نونا شكلك قريتى العنوان المسعودية ما السعودية
تانى سيبى الضهب ولو ما عندك ت
اشيرة ما تتحاومى ساكت
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*ابو راما 
محمد علي 
0541929591
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) ‏الصفوى, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏hass6666, ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏nona
حمدلله على السلامه
جيتى السعوديه متين
الحقينا بالاشتراك
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏الصفوى, ‏الغسينابي, ‏ابو راما, ‏حافظ النور 
يا سعادتك عندنا تصريح وكمان اورنيك 15
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*ديسمبر جا فى جده ولا شنو
نحن عندنا الليله 28/11
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0) ‏خالد سليمان طه, ‏مبارك علي حسين, ‏الصفوى, ‏الغسينابي, ‏ابو راما, ‏حافظ النور 
يا سعادتك عندنا تصريح وكمان اورنيك 15



ربنا يوفقكم يا خالدونا لكل ما فيه خير للزعيم
قلنا ندخل بوست السعودية دة عسى ولعل ربنا يزورنا الحرم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصفوى
					

ديسمبر جا فى جده ولا شنو
نحن عندنا الليله 28/11



 يا حاج انت مشيت الصين متين؟؟؟:016::016:
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*فوووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*فوووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*جاهزين
0596538915
0540751106
والله الموفق

*

----------


## المحترف

*ابشر طال عمرك 
0540082332
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*0507296940
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سجل    معاكم  0544425180
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*تم بحمد  الله

تحويل إشتراك

شهر ديسمبر
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

تم بحمد الله

تحويل إشتراك

شهر ديسمبر



 تسلم ابو على وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

الاخوة اعضاء المنبر بالمملكة العربية السعودية
بدون اى مقدمات وبدون وصايا لانكم ما بوصوكم 
على الواجب
المساهمة الشهرية لكل عضو بمنبر مريخاب اون لاين
مقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية مبلغ 100 ريال فقط
نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ترك ارقام الاتصال على البوست 
ليتم التنسيق معكم ز وسنبدا من هذا الشهر نوفمبر 2011
وسيتم تنزيل رقم حساب لتحول عليه المبالغ بس انتو تابعونا




تحت امر منبرنا وجاهزين موية ونور
ابراهيم احمد العبيد
الخبر
0564142014
038930450
 :ahl1:
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*تم بحمد الله اشتراك ديسمبر
من رقم حساب باسم اشرف بشير
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راما
					

تم بحمد الله اشتراك ديسمبر
من رقم حساب باسم اشرف بشير



 تسلم يا دكتور وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*عايزين نشاط وين الشباب؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hass6666
					

بحمد لله تم نحويل مبلغ 100 ريال
اشتراك شهر نوفمبر









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

خالد سليمان طه
اشتراك شهر نوفمبر 2011
تم التحويل




تم استلام مبلغ 200 ريال من الاخوه خالد وحسن ..




*

----------


## مرهف

*مشكورين شباب علي الجهد ربنا يوفقكم
...
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*تم التحويل وآسفين على التأخير
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

تم التحويل وآسفين على التأخير



 تسلم يا عبد الناصر ودائما سباق للخير
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*فوووووووووووووق
رغم التثنيت
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*الاخوة الاعزاء كل من له الرغبة فى تحويل المساهمات عليه التحويل على الرقم التالى
اسم الحساب:- خالد سليمان طه
رقم الحساب:-243608010100367
بنك الراجحى
وكل من يقوم بتحويل مبلغ الاشتراك عليه كتابة ذلك بالبوست للمتابعة
                        	*

----------


## هيثم مبارك

*صلي الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*0563633890
والله الموفق في انتظاركم 
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*اسم الشخص المحول :- فهيد عيادة 
اسم العضو :- عبد الرحمن 0 الغسينابى
المبلغ المحول:- 200 ريال (نوفمبر+ ديسمبر)
الحساب المحول له:- احمد الحبر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

اسم الشخص المحول :- فهيد عيادة 
اسم العضو :- عبد الرحمن 0 الغسينابى
المبلغ المحول:- 200 ريال (نوفمبر+ ديسمبر)
الحساب المحول له:- احمد الحبر



تم استلام المبلغ ..

حاشية :



وفقك الله أخي خالد ..

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

تم استلام المبلغ ..

حاشية :



وفقك الله أخي خالد ..




تسلم الحبيب احمد والله يوفق الجميع لخدمة المنبر
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*تحويل الرصيد دا لصفوة الداخل بالنسبة لمريخاب الخارج الكيفية شنو مع العلم بنحول للاهل عن طريق مكاتب لهم وكلاء في الخرطوم بس التحويل محتاج اسم كامل زائد رقم هاتف
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Wad Atbara
					

تحويل الرصيد دا لصفوة الداخل بالنسبة لمريخاب الخارج الكيفية شنو مع العلم بنحول للاهل عن طريق مكاتب لهم وكلاء في الخرطوم بس التحويل محتاج اسم كامل زائد رقم هاتف



العزيز ود عطبرة راجع البوست أدناه :

http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/sh...ad.php?t=14658
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

العزيز ود عطبرة راجع البوست أدناه :

http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/sh...ad.php?t=14658




يا ريس راجعت البوست لكن دا بخص مريخاب السعودية انا مقيم في انجلترا 
*

----------


## Deimos

*


1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
3- صخر 20 جنيه
4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
8- عبد العزيز 24 حول 20 جنيه
9- تينا 10 جنيه
10- غندور 200 جنيه
11- yassirali66 تحويل رصيد 100 ج
 12- بكراوي 50 ج
13-  gold star 10  ج 
14- عبد العزيز24 إشتراك شهري 10 ج

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تم التحويل
الوليد سعيد مصطفى
اشتراك شهر ديسمبر 2010م
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wad atbara
					

يا ريس راجعت البوست لكن دا بخص مريخاب السعودية انا مقيم في انجلترا 



أخي الكريم .. آسف علي التأخير في الرد .. وبإذن الله ستصلك الإجابة الوافية خلال اليوم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*   
بالنسبة لعضوية الخارج ... إما التحويل في رقم الحساب الموضح في بوست الأخ خالد سليمان طه ( البوست المثبت بعنوان : بوست منفصل للاسهامات المالية للاخوة بالسعوديه (يوجد رقم حساب) ‏ ) أو التحويل عن طريق الويسترن يونيون للأخ mohammed_h_o وإرسال رقم التحويلة في الخاص ...

 للتحويل عن طريق الويسترن يونيون :
 إسم المستفيد : محمد حسين عثمان قسم السيد
 رقم الهاتف : 0122044655
 ويسترن يونيون فرع ود مدني 

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ red planet مبلغ 10 ج تحويل رصيد ..

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تم استلام اشتراك شهر يناير 2011
العم حامد الحوشابى
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*تم استلام اشتراك شهر يناير 2011
خالد سليمان طه
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*نرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان يتداخلوا بهذا البوست عند تحويلهم للمساهمة
بمشاركة توضح تحويلهم للمبلغ
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*تم التحويل ونأسف للتأخير مرة أخرى
*

----------


## الفاتح

*سيتم التحويل غدا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

نسبة لإنشغال الأخ نصر الدين بسبب عطلة عيد الأضحي المبارك وعدم تواجده بإستمرار في الفترة القادمة .. تم تحويل مبلغ المساهمات إلي رقم هاتفي 0912523021 .. وعليه من يرغب في المساهمة وتسديد الإشتراك عليه التحويل إلي الرقم أعلاه ...



علم يا عبد العزيز وجاري التنفيذ قريييييييييييييبا
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجم السامق
					

تم التحويل ونأسف للتأخير مرة أخرى



 تم الاستلام الحبيب عبد الناصر وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*علم وسينفذ
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ gold star مبلغ 10 ج عبارة عن إشتراك شهر 1 ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ red planet مبلغ 10 ج عبارة عن إشتراك شهر يناير ...
بالإضافة إلي مبلغ 10 ج عبارة عن إشتراكي لشهر يناير ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*
 1- مريخابي كسلاوي 50 جنيه
 2- نصرالدين أحمد علي 50 جنيه
 3- صخر 20 جنيه
 4- أحمد الحلفاوي 20 جنيه
 5- أرخبيل 50 جنيه
 6- البرنسيسة 20 جنيه
 7- هشام أحمد موسي 20 جنيه
 8- عبد العزيز 24 حول 20 جنيه
 9- تينا 10 جنيه
 10- غندور 200 جنيه
 11- yassirali66 تحويل رصيد 100 ج
   12- بكراوي 50 ج
  13-  gold star 10  ج 
  14- عبد العزيز24 إشتراك شهري 10 ج
 15- red planet مبلغ 10 ج تحويل رصيد 
 16- gold star مبلغ 10 ج عبارة عن إشتراك شهر 1
 17-  red planet مبلغ 10 ج عبارة عن إشتراك شهر يناير
 18- عبدالعزيز24 مبلغ 10 ج عبارة عن إشتراك شهر يناير

جملة المساهمات 670 ج

*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*كلام جميل ودي فعلا روح الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*انا في جدة يا صفوة وداير اساهم  وروني كييييييييييف بس ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## gaily

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال تعالى تعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الأثم والعدوان
أحيك على الفكره الرايعه التى تجعل العضوء يانه يشارك ولو يجذء بسيط فى هذا السرح الشامخ
وياريت أن تجد الفكره محل الجد والتنفيز
وبالأخص ياريت يعين لنا مناديب فى الخارج نحن أعضاء الخارج حتى نساهم مع أخواننا فى الداخل
ونحن على هبة الأستعداد
والله ولى التوفيق والسداد
*

----------

